# NAPA belt dressing???



## Paddledog52 (Dec 31, 2013)

Found some in garage and put some on my belts in the snow blower. Anyone else use a dressing? Said for V-belts and I have not used the blower yet. thanks.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The belt dressing is normally put on belts that are always under tension and prevent slipping (squealing). It may have a negative impact on the auger belt which is designed to slip around the pulleys when disengaged. This could cause a safety concern. Just my opinion.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It will probably cause a hard engagement as well. It probably won't be a major issue as I imagine it will burn off before long.


----------



## Paddledog52 (Dec 31, 2013)

thanks I'll find out in the AM


----------

